

Are urban cyclists elite snobs? - mikeklaas
http://www.salon.com/2011/12/04/are_urban_bicyclists_just_elite_snobs/singleton/?mobile.html

======
michaelcampbell
The problem is so multi-faceted. Where I live it's not biker-friendly, so the
bikers have to make do with narrow roads and insensitive, carless, and
ignorant drivers.

OTOH, they are almost universally indignant themselves, routinely disobeying
traffic laws, not signalling, making no attempt to give cars room when they
can. I don't know how it is in the rest of the country, but around here both
sides are adversarial toward each other. It's just an ugly situation, and
neither side is right.

~~~
beej71
Cyclists in this town almost never stop at stop signs. Then again, neither do
cars.

I'd agree with you more, but to say cyclists are "almost universally
indignant" does a disservice to the (dare I say it) billions of riders who
aren't. I'll agree that the indignant cyclists are universally indignant. :-)

This is one of those cases where most people have common ground with most
other people. But where they don't, it's quite apparent.

~~~
michaelcampbell
I'm defining my universe as what I observe in my area. I have yet to see a
cyclist around here that behaves well. Perhaps it's confirmation bias and I
will acknowledge that.

------
jinushaun
As with a lot of things, the loudest most visible members of a group are
usually the worst ambassadors. (See: environmentalists) I'm a cyclist, but
stuff like Critical Mass really piss me off because it reinforces all the
negative stereotype people have of cyclists.

------
Matt_Rose
Anytime the headline is posed in the form of a question, the answer is no

